# Captions and keywords not showing in Classic



## Carole D (Nov 13, 2017)

Installed Classic fine, forgot to delete CC 2015, did a whole load of captioning/keywording in CC 2015, found my mistake, imported folders into Classic and the captioning/keywording fields just show blank. Any ideas?! Thank you.

Operating System:
Exact Lightroom Version (Help menu > System Info):


----------



## Johan Elzenga (Nov 13, 2017)

By default, captions and keywords are stored in the catalog, not in the folders. If you want them to carry over when you import the files into another catalog, you should have selected all these new images and used 'Metadata - Save Metadata to Files'. That will create XMP files in the folder with the raw files, and then importing them into another catalog will carry over the captions and keywords.


----------



## clee01l (Nov 13, 2017)

Carole D said:


> Installed Classic fine, forgot to delete CC 2015, did a whole load of captioning/keywording in CC 2015, found my mistake, imported folders into Classic and the captioning/keywording fields just show blank. Any ideas?! Thank you.
> 
> Operating System:
> Exact Lightroom Version (Help menu > System Info):


Welcome to the forum. As Johan has said, all of the work including captions and keywords are stored in the LR catalog. When upgrading LRCC 2015 to Lightroom Classic, the proper method is to simply open your LRCC 2015 catalog file Lightroom Classic. Lightroom Classic will convert all of the data to a new Lightroom Classic catalog and you pick up where you left off in LRCC 2015.  The worst possible thing that you can do is reimport your originals into a new catalog.


----------



## Johan Elzenga (Nov 13, 2017)

clee01l said:


> Welcome to the forum. As Johan has said, all of the work including captions and keywords are stored in the LR catalog. When upgrading LRCC 2015 to Lightroom Classic, the proper method is to simply open your LRCC 2015 catalog file Lightroom Classic. Lightroom Classic will convert all of the data to a new Lightroom Classic catalog and you pick up where you left off in LRCC 2015.  The worst possible thing that you can do is reimport your originals into a new catalog.


The way I understand it is that the OP did convert the catalog, but then by mistake he added some new images to the old catalog because he used the old version of Lightroom without realizing it.


----------



## clee01l (Nov 13, 2017)

JohanElzenga said:


> The way I understand it is that the OP did convert the catalog, but then by mistake he added some new images to the old catalog because he used the old version of Lightroom without realizing it.


My same response applies. The updated old master should become the source for a new Lightroom Classic catalog.   If there are images added to the old Lightroom Classic catalog, these can be imported into the new Lightroom Classic catalog.


----------



## Johan Elzenga (Nov 13, 2017)

clee01l said:


> My same response applies. The updated old master should become the source for a new Lightroom Classic catalog.   If there are images added to the old Lightroom Classic catalog, these can be imported into the new Lightroom Classic catalog.



They can, but then you have to do the work all over again. Unless you save metadata to files first, or save the images as catalog and use 'Import from Another Catalog'.


----------



## Carole D (Nov 24, 2017)

thanks for all the comments, have resolved the problem as suggested, though originally turned off 'automatically write metadata to XMP files' as it was suggested somewhere in  order to speed Lightroom up. I suppose it's swings and roundabouts...


----------

